# Anyone use E-Fax ?



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

I want to add some Fax capabilities but I don't want to add a new phone line, andyone use some form of E-Fax?


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

We use MYFAX and love it. All faxes are stored in our email account _(only print what you need)_ and I have it set up so that 3 separate employees receive the faxes simultaneously. We now recieve faxes on our BlackBerrys and in the office.

I think you will like some form of e-fax as well. It also costs much less than an additional phone line.


----------



## ClaimsAdjuster (Jul 21, 2009)

I use faxmicro and love it. Gets sent to my email for $10 a month not bad. You can receive unlimited faxes but have to pay to fax. The only thing i dont like about a efax is if you want to fax something that you have in your hands an not on your computer you have to scan it and then upload it to fax it.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've used this service for the past year with no problems. I think it was $90 something a year with a certain # of outgoing faxes allowed, which hasn't been a problem as email is used mostly.

http://www.maxemail.com/


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Send2fax.com has worked well for me for the last couple of years.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 9, 2007)

currently using myfax as well... It's pretty much awesome.. you don't have to worry about paper jams, ink drying up, paper running out, or having to be at the office to look at the fax..


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

I use my fax and it's the best 10.00 I spend each month. No paper or machine to maintain. 

I get faxes on my iphone which helps when on the road needing pricing etc.


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*We use MyFax and interface it to our software*

We looked at numerous companies and selected MyFax as our partner (http://www.myonlinetoolbox.com/CorporateInfo/Partners.aspx). The reason we like it is that is was very easy for us to interface our software for estimating, purchasing and invoicing into their service without our users even knowing it exists. For example, assume a contractor wants to fax a work order to a subcontractor (becuase they are not using the Internet yet). We bring up a window that allows them to print, email or fax. If they choose fax, then the data is converted to the MyFax platform and a fax is sent to the subcontractor without the contractor getting up to go fax using the fax machine. 

*This service is very good, and I can only see one thing that may be a warning to others.* MyFax, as well as many of their competitors is deisgned for the small business owner and they are very strict on collections. They do not warn you if they plan on shutting you off for a missed payment so ensure to have your account paid up since they will just shut you off and wait for you to contact them. I always prepay based on the nature of our business, but that may not be appropriate for you. They may have even changed their billing practices and my comment may not even be warranted. 

Very good company with good service in the remote chance you need service. Brian


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

I just put there number as there email in quickbooks.

So a the email address would be like this: [email protected].

Then I select email invoice.

Same can be done in quickbooks and all you do is attach what files you want to fax.


----------



## wingman67 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have to agree with the positive reviews of e-fax. I threw my fax machine out years ago. You will need a scanner if you don't have one but they are cheap


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

I have used eFax for almost 6 years now. I recently set up a toll free fax number. 

It is great and give me the ability to monitor my salesforces fax activity to see if they are telling the truth about sending that final invoice to the insurance company or not. = )


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Go Daddy but switching to My Fax this weekend


----------



## szsjq (Jul 23, 2009)

If you only need to send fax, you can use GotFreeFax.com to send free fax online to the US and Canada. You can either upload a PDF/Word file or enter text to fax. Plus, it does not add Ads to your fax, which makes it very suitable for faxing formal quotes or invoices.


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I have myfax.com
Love it, 
No fax machine
No phone line


----------



## JBeardsley (Jun 12, 2012)

I've personally had good experiences with eFax, but keep in mind their prices are on the high end - $16.95 a month for 150 outgoing and 150 incoming (300 total) faxes. 

Other services have larger packages available for less. RingCentral for example (which I've also had good experiences with) offers 700 faxes, outgoing & incoming, for $8.89 a month.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I use Metrofax It was the most simple one to port my existing Fax number too. Also has an app for my Droid phone and my Ipad


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't sent or received a fax in a couple of years. Seems like most everyone has scanning capability now. I even have customers that take pictures of documents and email them to me.


----------



## CGallagher (Apr 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:I've used MyFax for 6 years. I wouldn't do it any other way. You can log in from any computer. So you just need a scanner, which most printers have these days. 

It got better when I got my first blackberry (now an Iphone user). The faxes came right to my phone through email. What a timesaver.


----------



## allcityexterior (Jan 20, 2012)

Used Myfax.com for about 4 years now. Great!

__________________________________
Madison Roofing Siding Contractor Madison


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Been with Ring Central for 3 years ... Use them for my toll free number which also doubles as a fax number: if someone sends a fax to the toll free number it is intelligent enough and sends me an email with a PDF attachment of the fax (so I can see it on my iPhone on the go). They also have an iPhone app (probably Android too) for managing calls and faxes.
So I have a toll free number as well as local numbers for neighboring cities and they all get redirected to my cell phone ... So to the OP you wouldn't need a 2nd number at all. 
I pay around $15CAD/month for 300 minutes which is plenty for me. I don't send/receive many faxes but if you do there are fax specific plans I believe.


----------



## Restoration_Guy (Jul 6, 2012)

I use fax87 and love it. Its fairly inexpensive and 1 get 1000 outgoing and 1000 incoming for $10 a month. Cant argue with that at all


----------

